# Foam Suppressants



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone using foam suppressants with their sprayers? If so, any suggestions on products labeled for turf use?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DJLCN said:


> Anyone using foam suppressants with their sprayers? If so, any suggestions on products labeled for turf use?


I've considered it in the past but I just make an effort to add water slowly to the tank to reduce the foam. I think for the homeowner it's not as big of a deal since we are mixing relatively small quantities of product as opposed to a pro or golf course that mixes 100's of gallons at a time.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone using foam suppressants with their sprayers? If so, any suggestions on products labeled for turf use?
> ...


I'm spraying 3 acres with a 15 gal sprayer and have calibrated it to 1 tank per acre. I'm usually ok with the first fill but the second a third get pretty bad. It actually got worse after I added a bypass pressure regulator to my setup. I use 5oz of NIS per tank, possibly it's too much?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DJLCN said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > DJLCN said:
> ...


I'm sorry I didn't even look at your lawn size to see how much you are spraying :shock: Depending on what you are spraying the amount of NIS should be fine. In your situation, I think a foam reducer may actually help and be worth a try.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have some defoamer with the active ingredient Dimethylpolysiloxane. I haven't used it in a long time, but as I recall it worked.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

All most all defoamers are silane compounds such as the above. They work very well. The tummy medicine gaviscon is a similar, edible silane and reduces the foam in your tummy which help process gez.

A couple of things to keep in mind when using silanes. They have a tendency to form monolayers. They migrate as though they were alive like a slime mold. They can for example migrate in between paint and substrate and cause coating failure.
You never ever use a silicone lubricant on optics for example because they will migrate to cemented lenses and cause cement failure. The point of all this is that keep defoamers away from any surface that you might intend to paint or repaint later. This applies to all silicones including silicone (silane) containing lubricants. They are essentially impossible to remove.
They could conceivably make the interior of your sprayer easier to clean by preventing stuff from sticking/bonding to the surface.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Olive oil, and put a wooden spoon across the pot?


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Olive oil, and put a wooden spoon across the pot?


Pasta with Bermuda Triangle sauce!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

5 oz does not seem like it is too much for a 15 gal/acre spray. I use 9.5 oz for 38k, although it is mixed in 35gal. Have you thought about trying a different NIS? I normally used Cide-Kick II in the past and never had any foaming issues. I recently switched to Southern AG NIS because it was alittle easier to get. The southern ag definitely makes more foam. I also noticed that it doesn't mix as well with primo+FAS. When the Southern AG runs out I will switch back to Cide-Kick II.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> 5 oz does not seem like it is too much for a 15 gal/acre spray. I use 9.5 oz for 38k, although it is mixed in 35gal. Have you thought about trying a different NIS? I normally used Cide-Kick II in the past and never had any foaming issues. I recently switched to Southern AG NIS because it was alittle easier to get. The southern ag definitely makes more foam. I also noticed that it doesn't mix as well with primo+FAS. When the Southern AG runs out I will switch back to Cide-Kick II.


 I'm using Drexel Surf-Ac 820.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

Picked up some Lesco Recede antifoam while at Siteone earlier this week. Hoping it will cure my foaming issue.


----------

